

Peppermint OS One-08042010 Screenshots - aweber
http://easylinuxcds.com/blog/?p=3992

======
TallGuyShort
I tried LXDE last week and was very impressed. It was very lightweight and
fast, but felt complete and robust. I'm seriously considering switching to
Fedora's "spin" of it.

